# JAVA - Einsteiger Buch.



## Schnittenhainy (29. Nov 2005)

Hallo Community,
ich habe in Sachen JAVA leider keine Ahnung, außer dass ich JAVA SCRIPT in HTML "programmieren" kann, was aber mit dem JAVA als PROGRAMMIERSPRACHE (vor allem beim OOP) meines Wissens (!) nach eher weniger zu tun hat. Nun bin ich gerade in einem fortgeschrittenen Status beim Erlernen von C / C++ und ich möchte etwa gegen Januar 2006 mit dem Erlernen von JAVA anfangen. Nun meine Frage : Könnt ihr mir ein Buch (für Einsteiger) empfehlen welches a) gut aufgebaut ist, b) auf deutsch geschrieben ist, c) nicht auf einen speziellen Compiler bezogen ist, und d) zwar einzelne Schritte / Befehle etc. INTENSIV beschreibt, allerdings nicht zwingend auf höhere Ebenen wie z.B. das Binärsystem o.Ä. eingeht. Es sollte also schon eine Menge drin stehen, einen guten Aufbau besitzen und trotzdem ein eher niedriges Niveau voraussetzen! Alles klar? 

Vllt. gibt es solch ein Buch ja auch gar nicht, oder ihr kennt es nicht... Falls es doch ein Buch gibt, welches (in etwa, oder in großen Teilen) meinen Ansprüchen gewachsen ist und ihr es mit bestem Gewissen empfehlen könnt, so bitte ich euch, dies zu tun, da das Buch dann noch auf meinem Wunschzettel für Weihnachten landet *g*

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Gute Nacht Schnittenhainy..


----------



## Beni (29. Nov 2005)

Guck mal in der Tutorial-Sektion dieses Forums :wink:

Das hier finde ich nett.

P.S. im Gegensatz zum C++-Chaos, machen bei Java alle Compiler dasselbe...


----------



## pogo (30. Nov 2005)

Verschoben nach Bücher, Tutorials und Links


----------



## Ricko (8. Jan 2006)

Hallo erstmal an alle 

Ich bin derzeit auch noch rel. am Anfang beim Java erlernen. Habe zwar in der Schule das Fach, und mache auch noch nachmittags den " Cisco-Systems Fundamentals of Java Programming Language" Kurs mit, aber habe mir das Buch 

"Das Einsteigerseminar - Objektorientierte Programmierung in Java " von ALexander Niemann bei amazon.de bestellt,
sowie
"Java - programmieren von Anfang an" von Helmut Erlenkötter ebenfalls bei amazon.de gekauft.


Ich muss ganz klar sagen, für den Anfang ist von diesen beiden das "Objektorientierte Programmierung in Java von Alexander Niemann" besser. Es ist einfach verständlicher aufgebaut. 

Wobei das "Java programmieren von Anfang an von Helmut Erlenkötter" auch Übungen bzw Aufgabenstellungen beinhaltet. 


Beide Bücher beinhalten natürlich Beispiele. 
beim "objektorierntierte..." kann man sich unter www.alexanderniemann.de einen Einblick in das Buch verschaffen und auch Beispiele runterladen, anstatt sie mühevoll abtippen zu müssen.


Falls ihr noch bessere Vorschläge habt, immer her damit  


P.S.: @Schnittenhainy:  registriere dich doch, dann können wir Probleme die gerade am Anfang auftreten gemeinsam lösen.


Edit:  Es gibt doch Aufgabenstellungen im 1. Buch


----------



## André Uhres (9. Jan 2006)

JAVA als erste Programmiersprache. - vom Einsteiger zum Profi
von Joachim Goll, Cornelia Weiß, Frank Müller
Vorwissen, außer Computerkenntnisse, erwarten die Autoren nicht. 
Eignet sich durchaus auch zum Selbststudium


----------

